# Central real estate resource



## Quanzix (May 26, 2016)

Visiting Portugal for the first time. Did extensive research, but didn't find a single resource on real estate search. Is there one that lists every possible property / ruin for sale, is there one where you can do reverse lookup from a land if interest back to contact an owner? If not, could you please help with main ones covering the bulk? Looking in algarve south west or monchique, didn't explore north yet, don't know if it's worth yet. Staying for couple of more days here. Any help will be highly appreciated

Thanks in advance


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

The real estate industry in Portugal doesn't use MLS (Multiple Listing Service) and in fact many real estate agents list properties on a non-exclusive basis. 

This means that unlike the USA & Canada where one can search the local and national MLS to locate properties for sale within specified areas, the service in Portugal does not exist and many times you will find the same property for sale with many different agents. This makes searching for a house or home a little more difficult and time consuming. 

There are some independent attempts at rectifying this situation notably from the Portuguese franchises (ERA, Remax, Century21) and an initiative from Algarve Property for Sale | Algarve Property Portal | Meravista 

The best solution for this is to search for your home in Portugal using a number of realtors although many also promote via the UK portals like Rightmove and Zoopla.

Best bargains will always be found by choosing an area you want to live in and then talking to the natives ! It's not a big market and in reality the existing systems do work quite well.


----------



## Quanzix (May 26, 2016)

Thank you that's very helpful! Do you have any insight on what process a potential seller follows to list and sell or how a new development of land is born?


----------



## MrBife (Jul 26, 2009)

There is no single easy answer to your last question - it depends on a multitude of variables not least - who is doing the selling, the type and style of the property, the area of the country, the location of the property, the facilities the property has and the value.

It also depends on the nationality of the vendor and the level of input they wish to make.

Portuguese owners may call a local agency - often one from the franchise list in the last post.
Non Portuguese owners may have a preference for agencies known to be linked to target markets outside Portugal ie. Agents that list on Rightmove, Prime Location, Zoopla, HUIS Aanbod etc

Some (of both categories) may just put a 'Vende-se' sign with a phone number on the gate and wait for callers.

Not an exact science, hence the proliferation of options. Good luck with your search.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

It would help if you mentioned a particular area that you might be interested in


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Quanzix said:


> Visiting Portugal for the first time. Did extensive research, but didn't find a single resource on real estate search. Is there one that lists every possible property / ruin for sale, is there one where you can do reverse lookup from a land if interest back to contact an owner? If not, could you please help with main ones covering the bulk? Looking in algarve south west or monchique, didn't explore north yet, don't know if it's worth yet. Staying for couple of more days here. Any help will be highly appreciated
> 
> Thanks in advance



Are you serious? Your "research" has been conducted without setting foot in the country you propose to move to / buy property in? Portugal tends to be on a human scale with personal interactions so there are local estate agents who only specialise in property with in their area. Ruins are for sale but as the inheritance rule is the ownership goes to the surviving kids there are often multiples of owners who all have to agree on every thing like how to market and asking price. As many ruins have not changed hands in recent years the paperwork will not be up to date and until an serious offer is made no-one will pay to update the paperwork. Often the building and/land area are under-declared on paperwork as this is the basis for the tax. If you have some indication as to the local area that you have decided to live in then I'm sure someone here will have contact details of a local estate agent but remember they have all had years of experience of foreign dreamers wasting their time.


----------



## nora_inglesa (Jan 9, 2009)

Unless I missed it, no-one has suggested www.casa.sapo.pt or www.imovirtual.com They are as close to Zoopla and Rightmove as you can get here in Portugal, for now. 

The smallest local agencies probably won't list in those portals though, so you will have to speak to people on the ground too. 

What kind of project are you looking for exactly? If you want to convert a ruin, as others have mentioned it's a tricky business. If you are looking for a future home I suggest renting first, to make sure you like the area, and because all things in Portugal tend to take some time. 

Tell us more about your idea and people can probably give more specific advice


----------



## Quanzix (May 26, 2016)

Ultimately I'm looking to convert a ruin or build myself, but for the time being I'm looking for investment to buy a house and rent it out on airbnb, expecting the investment to pay off until we decide to move in and kids are old enough to not have to go to school. Another important piece to tie in is the residentship and I haven't done my research on this. Monchique within 30 mins drive to west coast is really nice, south to Algarve would be great considering demand for rent.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Quanzix said:


> Ultimately I'm looking to convert a ruin or build myself, but for the time being I'm looking for investment to buy a house and rent it out on airbnb, expecting the investment to pay off until we decide to move in and kids are old enough to not have to go to school. Another important piece to tie in is the residentship and I haven't done my research on this. Monchique within 30 mins drive to west coast is really nice, south to Algarve would be great considering demand for rent.


Whilst I admire ambition (used to live in Canada) I suspect your naivety and rose tinted view of Portugal and the Portuguese way will prove to be a serious problem. If " buy a house + rent it out on airbnb (by remote control?) " was ever going to have a hint of financial success you would be at the back of the queue behind 10 million Portuguese and many million PT located ex-pats including the socially connected Chinese. I can upload video of Portuguese owners desperately accosting foreign passers-by offering vacant holiday accommodation which you would obviously know about with your "research" 

Hopefully you will do the Northern American social media requisite of a blog so we can all follow the action. Good luck.


----------



## Quanzix (May 26, 2016)

Strontium said:


> Whilst I admire ambition (used to live in Canada) I suspect your naivety and rose tinted view of Portugal and the Portuguese way will prove to be a serious problem. If " buy a house + rent it out on airbnb (by remote control?) " was ever going to have a hint of financial success you would be at the back of the queue behind 10 million Portuguese and many million PT located ex-pats including the socially connected Chinese. I can upload video of Portuguese owners desperately accosting foreign passers-by offering vacant holiday accommodation which you would obviously know about with your "research"
> 
> Hopefully you will do the Northern American social media requisite of a blog so we can all follow the action. Good luck.


Strontium,

I appreciate you trying "to talk sense", but besides doing proper financial calculations, what other potential concerns are you hinting?


----------

